# Bildschutz erweitern: bestimmte externe Seite zulassen



## PhoenixDH (3. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mit folgendem Code schütze ich momentan meine Bilder:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?XYZo\.de(/.*)?$ [NC] [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^([^.])+\.XYZ\.de(/.*)?$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^.+trafficklau.+$ 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^.+banner.+$ 
RewriteRule ^.+\.(gif|GIF|jpg|JPG|jpeg|JPEG|png|PNG)$ http://www.XYZ.de/bilder/trafficklau.gif [R,L]
```

Jetzt würde ich gerne alles was sich unter

```
http://feeds2.feedburner.com/XYZ oder alles mit nur feedburner
```
befindet erlauben, d.h. das in meinen Feeds die Bilder angezeigt werden.

Wie bekomme ich das oben rein?

Dank euch!


----------

